# Tortoise (reptile) vet in Egypt?



## Aya A.R (Aug 25, 2014)

*Hello, does anyone know a vet that can surgically treat a tortoise in Egypt ?
I do the usual visits at my regular vet which admits that he only studied reptiles briefly at veterinary school so he can give my tort meds for minor stuff but he doesn't feel comfortable lancing an abscess on his ears  so anyone please? *


----------



## tortadise (Aug 25, 2014)

Could you provide a photo of it? Abscesses are pretty easy. Just the same as a dog or cat. What needs to happen, is get a biopsy on it to rule out internal infection. Which species is this? What diet too? Abcess can be caused by numerous issues. Most times it's renal issues(permanent dehydration issues) or diet.


----------



## Aya A.R (Aug 26, 2014)

Firstly, thank you for pointing out that it is similar to cats and dogs abscesses which led to some pictures because this might encourage my vet (however he hasn't seen it yet anyways he only saw a picture)

Secondly here are the pics

first couple of pictures are for the one on his left side











on the right side







Now that the right one is smaller than the left one, would that make him go thru 2 lancing procedure at different times?


----------



## Aya A.R (Aug 27, 2014)

Please someone help  This guy is in poor health ever since I found him been put for adoption and I just hate that time keeps going by and nothing is being done


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 27, 2014)

You need to insist that your vet become educated fast & deal with it. Information is available. 

The abscess is cheesy, not soft & wet. The area needs to be opened (nice to numb it first) with a sterile scalpel & the abscess cleaned out. Then it needs to be cleaned with sterile or antibiotic solution. We used to use diluted betadine for home after care, but I think there have been updated recommendations since. 

Abscesses sometimes burst on their own. Sometimes they don't. It's painful & can affect the appetite. It needs to be dealt with, as you know, but there's time for the vet to research it. 

With proper care- that includes habitat & diet- there should not be a recurrence.


----------



## Aya A.R (Aug 27, 2014)

I read somewhere on this fourm that the abscess if hard like that, it should be softened by apply vaseline on it for a few days? Is this safe?
Also, I still don't know what I should do now, take it to the vet anyways or wait a bit more till some changes occur in it but I dont know if waiting means my little baby is in pain :/ but I was told before and now again that the abscess is not ready yet!!! I'm confused, could it be dealt with now or not yet? I found a vet that said to bring him in but I also don't wanna risk it so I like to hear opinions to be sure


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 27, 2014)

Take it to the vet as soon as you can to get it taken care of.


----------



## Aya A.R (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, thank you!
I'm gonna call the vet clinic in the morning, if you have any useful tips I could tell him, that'd be great.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 27, 2014)

Aya A.R said:


> Ok, thank you!
> I'm gonna call the vet clinic in the morning, if you have any useful tips I could tell him, that'd be great.


I hope everything goes well


----------



## Aya A.R (Sep 5, 2014)

*Update*

Hey folks, my poor little guy went to the vet eventually and had his abscesses done and he woke up and walked a little and ate a little too however I just need your opinions if possible since its the first time my vet does this kind of a thing, I must say he did his best he was very focused, clean and patient. However I do have my concerns..

Here are the pics, the first of his big abscess it looks completely gone but there is a hole (?) is this normal?






And this is the other side which was small, vet at 1st thought to let it grow then cutting it would be easier but then he felt bad for the little guy to go through this 1 more time, I however still see it after he cut it, he did cuti t and the white stuff were removed but it looks like it could grow back, right? or that skin will fall off or what?






Also as for the after surgery care, he said betadine (he used it for cleaning at 1st) and these things will hurt him and kill the cells probably so its better to use Garamycin cream 
http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-6809/garamycin-topical/details 

Any thoughts? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 5, 2014)

The hole is normal and will eventually be covered with healthy skin again. I think your vet did fine. 

Dilute betadine has long since been replaced for this purpose. Give the vet's choice a chance and see how it goes. But do watch it carefully, and return to him if there is any infection. 
Someone else will have to comment on this particular drug. Keep the wound/surgery sites clean.


----------



## Aya A.R (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot john!

I'm keeping him clean and safe, however no need to cover it right? Vet said its better to let it breath.
The cuts look normal to you anyways?


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes, keep it uncovered as the vet said. The cuts look normal. 

The last time I went through this was 37 years ago, and I don't remember if the vet cut more skin or not. I had to pill that turtle for at least week, a two person job. I lost part of a fingertip in the process. Luckily for me it was mostly guitar callous, so it wasn't too painful. Johnson figured out that he couldn't get away from us, so he started cooperating and taking his pill with grace. He'd open his mouth for it to get it over with fast. He made a complete recovery with no recurring problems. I've learned better care since then, too. 

JnB


----------



## Aya A.R (Sep 5, 2014)

*Thanks again, your reply did make me feel better indeed  
*


----------



## Aya A.R (Sep 12, 2014)

*Update*

He is now doing fine (thank god!) eating and walking but sleeping a lot though. His cuts on both sides are healing real fast and his face looks small and cute like before again so I'm hopeful this won't end up badly for him now


Any advice to prevent this from happening again ?
And when can I start soaking him? When cuts completely healed or when?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 12, 2014)

Aya A.R said:


> *Update*
> 
> He is now doing fine (thank god!) eating and walking but sleeping a lot though. His cuts on both sides are healing real fast and his face looks small and cute like before again so I'm hopeful this won't end up badly for him now
> 
> ...


Yay! Im so happy for you


----------



## salmaalsayyad (Nov 9, 2014)

Aya A.R said:


> *Update*
> 
> He is now doing fine (thank god!) eating and walking but sleeping a lot though. His cuts on both sides are healing real fast and his face looks small and cute like before again so I'm hopeful this won't end up badly for him now
> 
> ...



Aya. Great to hear your tort is doing fine!  I am in Egypt too and I am stuck in a similar situation with my tortoise ( seems to be an respiratory tract infection). Which vet finally operated on your tortoise? I do not know how to message you privately on the forum but if you see this and can call me, it would be great. My number is +201001633688 and my name is Salma AlSayyad. 

Thanks a lot! And again, great to hear your tort is fine now.


----------



## samkhafagy (Nov 11, 2014)

@Aya A.R and @salmaalsayyad, Hi there, I'm Sam from Cairo .. I have 7 Greeks and 4 Egyptians at my garden at home, and I've been looking for a specialised vet long time ago, unfortunately I didn't find any .. I'm trying to do my best to keep them a live, a good enclosure with a good nutrition and enough sun will keep them in a good health


----------



## Aya A.R (Nov 11, 2014)

*Hello Sam & Salma,

I'll message both of you the Doctor's number and I'll be more than happy to take you to him if you wish as well  . Wish your tortoise to always be healthy and fine  .*

*@Salma, keep your tort warm if you suspect a RTI and don't let him sleep on a cool ground now that winter is approaching. Don't forget to let him get some sunlight too.*


----------



## Yousra Elmenshawi (Dec 29, 2014)

@aya


Aya A.R said:


> *Hello Sam & Salma,
> 
> I'll message both of you the Doctor's number and I'll be more than happy to take you to him if you wish as well  . Wish your tortoise to always be healthy and fine  .*
> 
> *@Salma, keep your tort warm if you suspect a RTI and don't let him sleep on a cool ground now that winter is approaching. Don't forget to let him get some sunlight too.*




@Aya A.R. Can u please advise me with this dr's contacts ,, my turtle really needs to see one asap..


----------



## Aya A.R (Dec 29, 2014)

Yousra Elmenshawi said:


> @aya
> 
> 
> 
> @Aya A.R. Can u please advise me with this dr's contacts ,, my turtle really needs to see one asap..




Here : 01206513974 - Dr Emad Mahran located in Hadiek Helwan - Cairo. If you need any assistance getting to his clinic I'd be glad to help. 
Wishing your tort a speedy recovery.


----------



## Yousra Elmenshawi (Dec 29, 2014)

Aya A.R said:


> Here : 01206513974 - Dr Emad Mahran located in Hadiek Helwan - Cairo. If you need any assistance getting to his clinic I'd be glad to help.
> Wishing your tort a speedy recovery.


Thank you very much! 
 I appreciate it


----------



## Randi (Dec 31, 2014)

The infection causes material to collect within the middle ear and results in outward bulging of the tympanum. It's likely an aural abcess, bacteria gets into the middle ear through the auditory tube. The question is why did it happen? Predisposing factors include unsanitary captive conditions and nutritional deficiencies, namely Hypovitaminosis A. Deficiencies of vitamins A and E, and B complex vitamins can result in squamous metaplasia and can affect the middle ear, making an animal more susceptible to an infection. Hope to have helped. Putting your tort on an antibiotic if not done already would be wise. Good luck to you and your tort!


----------



## Mina Adel (May 7, 2016)

Aya A.R said:


> *Update*
> 
> Hey folks, my poor little guy went to the vet eventually and had his abscesses done and he woke up and walked a little and ate a little too however I just need your opinions if possible since its the first time my vet does this kind of a thing, I must say he did his best he was very focused, clean and patient. However I do have my concerns..
> 
> ...


Did you use Garamycin cream ?


----------



## Mina Adel (May 7, 2016)

samkhafagy said:


> @Aya A.R and @salmaalsayyad, Hi there, I'm Sam from Cairo .. I have 7 Greeks and 4 Egyptians at my garden at home, and I've been looking for a specialised vet long time ago, unfortunately I didn't find any .. I'm trying to do my best to keep them a live, a good enclosure with a good nutrition and enough sun will keep them in a good health


I am from Egypt too.


----------



## Mina Adel (May 7, 2016)

Yousra Elmenshawi said:


> @aya
> 
> 
> 
> @Aya A.R. Can u please advise me with this dr's contacts ,, my turtle really needs to see one asap..


Hey Yousra
Did you find a good doctor?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 7, 2016)

Mina Adel said:


> Hey Yousra
> Did you find a good doctor?



Hi Mina, have you tried contacting this vet? 

Dr. Farouk Baghat 
PDSA Animal Hospital Lufthansa and G.E. Veterinary Commissioner 
Cairo, Egypt 
Tel: 822294 or 2914985

Don't know if he is still in practice, but his name was linked here http://www.justanswer.com/pet-reptile/7dxjc-turtle-puffy-eyes-dont-access-vitamin.html as a recommended reptile vet.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 7, 2016)

This Egyptian tortoise rescue might be good to contact in your case too:

Sherif Baha El Din
Coordinator
TortoiseCare
3, Abdalla El Katib St., Apt. 3
Dokki,
Cairio, Egypt
Tel & Fax: 202-3608160
[email protected]

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/guests/tortoisecare/project.html


----------



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2016)

This is a very old thread. I haven't seen the original poster on the Forum for over a year.


----------

